# Website to show off light graffiti - MarkTheDark.com



## port23user (Apr 16, 2009)

I just built a website at Mark The Dark - a place for light graffiti artists to share and discuss.  If you do light graffiti, posting some of your work up on this site would be a good way to get some publicity.  Don't forget to put a link to your site in your profile.

If you don't do light graffiti, I'd really recommend you check out the site.  There's some really good work photos posted on the site.


----------

